# Seeking advice TTC



## Hannah01 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello all, 

Hope my first post is in the right area. We are TTC, having difficulties in the past.Looking to try and get comfort from other peoples stories and advice.

Best wishes to all 
X


----------

